# Hello!



## kilikina7 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi! I just joined, even though I have stalked for a good while. I really enjoy makeup, even if I don't wear it all that often. Hope to make some new friends on here!


----------



## trammie (Jul 12, 2015)

Welcome!! It's a great place to learn tips and tricks so enjoy!! Definitely post some of your own makeup creations so we can see


----------



## CaroLynn (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi!


----------



## hnb75 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi - I'm new here too. And looking for ALOT of information on good brushes, lipstick colors for tan skin colorsand most importantly estee lauder and mac cosmetic warehouse sale.


----------

